# Whistleblower leaks Hasbro's CRT agenda, "2 y/o's are racist"



## jimbo13 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 19, 2021)

African little girl sees a white person for the first time and gets scared thinks white man will eat her


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 20, 2021)

you should fucking read about the video author before posting shit

Jump to navigation Jump to search Project Veritas



Logo
*Formation* June 2010; 11 years ago[1]
*Founder* James O'Keefe
*Type* NGO
*Legal status* 501(c)(3)
*Purpose* Disinformation[14]
*Location*

1214 Boston Post Road No. 148 Mamaroneck, New York 10543
*Methods*

Undercover operations[16]
Hidden cameras[17]
Entrapment[23]
Video manipulation[24]
*Funding* Donors Trust
*Website* www.projectveritas.com

*Project Veritas* is an American far-right[36] activist group founded by James O'Keefe in 2010.[40] The group produces deceptively edited videos[24] of its undercover operations,[16] which use secret recordings[17] in an effort to discredit mainstream media organizations and progressive groups.[48][49] Project Veritas also uses entrapment[23] to generate bad publicity for its targets,[2] and has propagated disinformation[14] and conspiracy theories[56] in its videos and operations.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Veritas

and the guy pushing this sound like a real dirtbag

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_O'Keefe


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 20, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> you should fucking read about the video author before posting shit
> 
> Jump to navigation Jump to search Project Veritas
> 
> ...



Don't mind Jimbo, he is a very angry russian propaganda bot. Love your fact-check, though!


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 21, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Don't mind Jimbo, he is a very angry russian propaganda bot. Love your fact-check, though!



Don't mind Dakitten, a Marxist sympathizer with the IQ of a carrot that calls everyone racist or some other nonsense because they don't have a point.


chrisrlink said:


> you should fucking read about the video author before posting shit
> 
> Jump to navigation Jump to search Project Veritas
> 
> ...




And Project Veritas is simply reporting what is on film, the source is the Hasbro employee.  Did he fabricate the video? is he lying?


----------



## sith (Jul 21, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> you should fucking read about the video author before posting shit
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Veritas
> 
> ...



you should fucking learn to make actual argument on the subject with premises and conclusions as opposed to committing intentional logical fallacies and believing(and preaching) whatever you read on a wiki.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 21, 2021)

sith said:


> you should fucking learn to make actual argument on the subject with premises and conclusions as opposed to committing intentional logical fallacies and believing(and preaching) whatever you read on a wiki.



Wikipedia is known to slant to the left. I wouldn't be surprised that their content is either taken out of context or is intentionally misleading. That happens a lot with their political content. Want to know how bicycle gears work? Sure, then it's a good resource. Want to know about hot topic political issues? Be ready to only hear one side with no possibility to correct anything.

As for critical race theory. Anything that claims one race is inherently racist and the rest aren't is full of dog shit. We shouldn't be teaching children that one race is better than another. Don't we already know the outcome to that?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 21, 2021)

sith said:


> you should fucking learn to make actual argument on the subject with premises and conclusions as opposed to committing intentional logical fallacies and believing(and preaching) whatever you read on a wiki.


LMAO

"Project Veritas is a thoroughly credible source, despite the fact that a court of law has ruled otherwise."

The desperation...Jesus.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 21, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Wikipedia is known to slant to the left. I wouldn't be surprised that their content is either taken out of context or is intentionally misleading. That happens a lot with their political content. Want to know how bicycle gears work? Sure, then it's a good resource. Want to know about hot topic political issues? Be ready to only hear one side with no possibility to correct anything.
> 
> As for critical race theory. Anything that claims one race is inherently racist and the rest aren't is full of dog shit. We shouldn't be teaching children that one race is better than another. Don't we already know the outcome to that?




The funny thing is Project Veritas has numerous lawsuits they won and routinely get retractions to people who make these kind absurd claims about them.   They currently have lawsuits pending against the NYT & CNN and that are progressing very favorably to them.  They have a great video series where they document their retractions, and a mascot called "Retracto the correction alpaca".


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 21, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Don't mind Dakitten, a Marxist sympathizer with the IQ of a carrot that calls everyone racist or some other nonsense because they don't have a point.
> 
> 
> 
> And Project Veritas is simply reporting what is on film, the source is the Hasbro employee.  Did he fabricate the video? is he lying?



It certainly wouldn't be outside of the realm of possibilities, sweetie. Veritas has a nasty track record of similar stunts, and this fellow was just a "contractor" and not an actual Hasbro employee. Time will tell for sure, but the sources you use are awful dishonest.

In the meantime, keep guzzling that kool-aid and flying your flag of blind zealotry, dear sheepy. I promise you make yourself look more rational every time you post!


----------



## Xzi (Jul 21, 2021)

Why is it that the people who know the least about what CRT is always talk about it the most?

Oh right...it's conservative media's new boogeyman.  They come up with a new one every couple months and their viewers ALWAYS fall for it.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 21, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> It certainly wouldn't be outside of the realm of possibilities, sweetie. Veritas has a nasty track record of similar stunts, and this fellow was just a "contractor" and not an actual Hasbro employee. Time will tell for sure, but the sources you use are awful dishonest.
> 
> In the meantime, keep guzzling that kool-aid and flying your flag of blind zealotry, dear sheepy. I promise you make yourself look more rational every time you post!



Nonsense, everyone who has ever made a claim of impropriety against Project Veritas has had to retract it or lost in court.  Unlike CNN who routinely loses defamation lawsuits to the tunes of hundreds of millions of dollars.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 21, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Nonsense, everyone who has ever made a claim of impropriety against Project Veritas has had to retract it or lost in court.  Unlike CNN who routinely loses defamation lawsuits to the tunes of hundreds of millions of dollars.



I do hope you aren't just reading things off their website and taking it as gospel, darling. You really must learn what cross-referencing is when looking for facts, and Veritas has lost plenty of money and been forced to issue apologies on more than a couple occasions.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 21, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> I do hope you aren't just reading things off their website and taking it as gospel, darling. You really must learn what cross-referencing is when looking for facts, and Veritas has lost plenty of money and been forced to issue apologies on more than a couple occasions.



Then cite it or STFU.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 21, 2021)

Yeah I see the issue with a lot of Project Veritas' stuff, but at least for something like this they're just showing leaked footage of training. Quite ridiculous training at that too.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 21, 2021)

This is the ONLY thing that comes to mind when I hear "CRT".


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 21, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> Yeah I see the issue with a lot of Project Veritas' stuff, but at least for something like this they're just showing leaked footage of training. Quite ridiculous training at that too.



IMO your hearing what corporate media is accusing them of, they do _60 minutes_ style video stings.  There may be an exception but everything they release is on Video.    They put out a video report with the "meat" and anyone complaining about editing can go look at the raw footage they always release.

You can make the argument using decoys is sleazy, but investigative journalists have done it for decades.  It's no different when the local news stings a business or mechanic.

The only thing Project Veritas releases is people caught being candid on film.

If catching people on video saying things they shouldn't is "off limits" society owes Hulk Hogan & Dog the bounty hunter an apology.

Hasbro trainers are on film saying this hot trash and there is 0 denials from Hasbro that the film is legitimate.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 21, 2021)

I just love how people just make an OP of an article or a video, share absolutely nothing of their own opinion (aside the thread title) and then lash out at everyone who doesn't blindly buy into some article /video someone posted on the internet.

@jimbo13 : are you going to make a case for yourself or are you just here as a representative of that veritas project thing?


----------



## sith (Jul 21, 2021)

I think Jimbo13 has made a fine "case" and I agree with him, when someone is caught on video commuting a crime, does it matter how credible the cameraman is?

IMHO this is an honest and very moral whistleblower that has provided the internal video proof, he quotes MLK Jr, and promotes his ideals of quality of character and irrelevance of skin color and other bullshit divisions. Anyone who disagrees with these morals needs to remember the lessons of "the land before time" and not segregate the threehorns and longnecks because at the end of the day it is whats inside(head and heart) that actually matters.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 21, 2021)

Xzi said:


> LMAO
> 
> "Project Veritas is a thoroughly credible source, despite the fact that a court of law has ruled otherwise."
> 
> The desperation...Jesus.


oh regarding that lawmaker with the lawsuit or something else?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jimbo13 said:


> Then cite it or STFU.


triggered much? if you read my sources (mainly on the head honcho) it's right there


----------



## kevin corms (Jul 21, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> you should fucking read about the video author before posting shit
> 
> Jump to navigation Jump to search Project Veritas
> 
> ...




You mean the guy who records people admitting to bad deeds, then they sue him and lose? Oh look some fools made a wikipedia page saying hes far right (nobody who goes against the mainstream has ever dishonestly been called that /s) and that his videos arent real, lets stop thinking right away. https://kimdeyir.com/founder-of-wikipedia-site-turned-into-a-propaganda-tool/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jimbo13 said:


> IMO your hearing what corporate media is accusing them of, they do _60 minutes_ style video stings.  There may be an exception but everything they release is on Video.    They put out a video report with the "meat" and anyone complaining about editing can go look at the raw footage they always release.
> 
> You can make the argument using decoys is sleazy, but investigative journalists have done it for decades.  It's no different when the local news stings a business or mechanic.
> 
> ...


Exactly, the media keeps trying to smear them and "expose" them, but the courts keep ruling for Veritas. Veritas is biased in who they go after, but they are exposing the propaganda... not the other way around.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 21, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Then cite it or STFU.



Ask and you shall receive! Not that it hasn't been brought up earlier. You can hate on Wikipedia, but they do pull from multiple sources and cite them.

ACORN Lawsuit settlement ending in cash payout and forced apology, 2009
Failure to make a case for against Democracy Partners after misleading video editing, 2017
Got to eat a restraining order after trying to lie their way into a "sting", 2017



kevin corms said:


> You mean the guy who records people admitting to bad deeds, then they sue him and lose? Oh look some fools made a wikipedia page saying hes far right (nobody who goes against the mainstream has ever dishonestly been called that /s) and that his videos arent real, lets stop thinking right away. https://kimdeyir.com/founder-of-wikipedia-site-turned-into-a-propaganda-tool/
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



If that was really the case, then why couldn't they manage any change during a time when their supporters were in unanimous power?


----------



## kevin corms (Jul 21, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Ask and you shall receive! Not that it hasn't been brought up earlier. You can hate on Wikipedia, but they do pull from multiple sources and cite them.
> 
> ACORN Lawsuit settlement ending in cash payout and forced apology, 2009
> Failure to make a case for against Democracy Partners after misleading video editing, 2017
> ...


In this case, their sources are the media that project veritas exposes. https://thefederalist.com/2021/03/2...in-defamation-lawsuit-against-new-york-times/

They are also linking opinion pieces as fact, so ya...

I suggest reading Manufacturing Consent.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm actually convinced all people are whatever-ist in some kind of way.

If you have an ego, you draw borders.
If someone clashes with those, you'll be offended.

The biggest problem is the whole marketing machinery in my op.
Exploiting fears etc. is a horrible way of conducting business.
Horrible, but sadly highly effective.
Worked since the inception of mankind.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 21, 2021)

kevin corms said:


> In this case, their sources are the media that project veritas exposes. https://thefederalist.com/2021/03/2...in-defamation-lawsuit-against-new-york-times/



Um... not only has that case not, in fact, been won (still ongoing, do you not read your own stuff?), but it is only a movement forward in a libel case against some journalists calling them out for being immoral spin doctors.  Got anything else?


----------



## kevin corms (Jul 21, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Um... not only has that case not, in fact, been won (still ongoing, do you not read your own stuff?), but it is only a movement forward in a libel case against some journalists calling them out for being immoral spin doctors.  Got anything else?


I dont think you can read, new york times only defense is that it was an opinion piece. I dont mind debating or having a discussion, but you are just wasting space with nonsense. How many times will NYT and other media sources (including fox news) get caught with their pants down before you realize what they do? Was it not obvious enough with whistleblowers like Assange and Snowden getting treated the way they are?


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 21, 2021)

kevin corms said:


> I dont think you can read, new york times only defense is that it was an opinion piece. I dont mind debating or having a discussion, but you are just wasting space with nonsense. How many times will NYT and other media sources (including fox news) get caught with their pants down before you realize what they do?



Well, for starters, none of my sources for anything was the New York Times... you win no points there. Second, nobody here is really defending the NYT in particular. They have their faults. Woo. Doesn't make Veritas not immoral. Lastly, this makes you seem thirsty as hell for validation and vindication for these folks, since again, this wasn't even a win but a judge agreeing to move forward with the case.


----------



## kevin corms (Jul 21, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Well, for starters, none of my sources for anything was the New York Times... you win no points there. Second, nobody here is really defending the NYT in particular. They have their faults. Woo. Doesn't make Veritas not immoral. Lastly, this makes you seem thirsty as hell for validation and vindication for these folks, since again, this wasn't even a win but a judge agreeing to move forward with the case.


Bunch of fallacy arguments, you aren't saying anything at all. The reporter from the Hill is just repeating what the NYT said, with no evidence. I dont think Ill bother responding to you anymore, since you cant make any points or back up anything you are saying. All you can do is come up with fallacy argument after fallacy argument. Again the NYT defense is “mere opinion incapable of being judged true or false,”, so basically they are saying its just opinion and therefore we can say what we want, just like Rachel Maddow and Tucker Carlson cases.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 21, 2021)

kevin corms said:


> Bunch of fallacy arguments, you aren't saying anything at all. The reporter from the Hill is just repeating what the NYT said, with no evidence. I dont think Ill bother responding to you anymore, since you cant make any points or back up anything you are saying. All you can do is come up with fallacy argument after fallacy argument. Again the NYT defense is “mere opinion incapable of being judged true or false,”, so basically they are saying its just opinion and therefore we can say what we want, just like Rachel Maddow and Tucker Carlson cases.



Are you high? I didn't cite The Hill, either, and the NYT is not integral to any point I was trying to make. They could lose their court case (doubt it, but hey, it is possible!) and it won't change Veritas' track record. I cited sources about their outright losses and bad practices, as did Chris, and YOUR reply was "Nuh, they have an ongoing court case where some people who haven't really even been mentioned yet said they were really bad and a judge said it didn't need to get immediately thrown out!"


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 21, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> if you read my sources (mainly on the head honcho) it's right there



You posted nothing other than ad hominem garbage about a person, nothing about the validity of their reports.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dakitten said:


> Are you high? I didn't cite The Hill, either, and the NYT is not integral to any point I was trying to make. They could lose their court case (doubt it, but hey, it is possible!) and it won't change Veritas' track record. I cited sources about their outright losses and bad practices, as did Chris, and YOUR reply was "Nuh, they have an ongoing court case where some people who haven't really even been mentioned yet said they were really bad and a judge said it didn't need to get immediately thrown out!"




Your partisan appraisal of their "track record" is garbage,  Gawker lost a 100 million over Hulk Hogans racist tirade doesn't change the fact he's on film saying it.

Same with Veritas, just because they threw some pennys at someone, made no admission of wrong doing doesn't change what they said on film.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 21, 2021)

I miss the simple times, a decade ago, when trolls knew they were trolls and huge media corporations didn't thoroughly exploit clickbait and outrage in order to generate revenue.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 22, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> You posted nothing other than ad hominem garbage about a person, nothing about the validity of their reports.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





jimbo13 said:


> You posted nothing other than ad hominem garbage about a person, nothing about the validity of their reports.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Did you read the links? Literally part of the settlement was they had to apologize for their actions. They didn't have to do that because they were upright bastions of journalism, they had to do it because they manufacture scenarios (and purportedly even hire actors if they can't corner case something correctly) to get the right kind of propaganda for their videos. Outside of the USA, they're often regarded as a joke for good reason. Also, again, again, again, again, NYT != The Hill != Gawker != whatever whataboutism you wanna throw in there. I know y'all are desperate to cling to your fragile world view, but a pinch of effort would at least make this more interesting.


----------



## J-Machine (Jul 22, 2021)

they aren't reading it dakitten. they are trolling you and you are taking the bait. try not to feed them in the future. it's not good for ones happiness to pick fights with the ignorant.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 22, 2021)

J-Machine said:


> they aren't reading it dakitten. they are trolling you and you are taking the bait. try not to feed them in the future. it's not good for ones happiness to pick fights with the ignorant.



I appreciate the sentiment, but it isn't just for the sake of yelling at the dumb that I'm romping about the thread. I'm trying to lay down as many facts and arguments to these absurd topics so that some kids don't ignorantly swallow this nonsense up. I'm a parent and a teacher by trade, so its in my nature...

Though as a side benefit, having alt-right lunatics not enjoy getting called out in a place I enjoy is good, too!


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 22, 2021)

J-Machine said:


> they aren't reading it dakitten. they are trolling you and you are taking the bait. try not to feed them in the future. it's not good for ones happiness to pick fights with the ignorant.



Big difference between trolling and accepting adhominem garbage off wikipedia as relevant.   Nothing Project Veritas has reported is untrue.

Hasbro is pushing CRT, claiming 2 year olds are racist and their employee made the public aware of that fact.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 23, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Big difference between trolling and accepting adhominem garbage off wikipedia as relevant.   Nothing Project Veritas has reported is untrue.
> 
> Hasbro is pushing CRT, claiming 2 year olds are racist and their employee made the public aware of that fact.



D'aww, quoted into his inbox! So proud~

Seriously though, I actually made sure to dig up links not affiliated with the Wiki, so... that was wrong. Hell, the first link is a court document that goes over the case. Second, the gentleman in the video is NOT a Hasbro employee, but an outside contractor. Kinda makes a difference, since this is supposedly insider info and all. Third, racial tolerance for toddlers doesn't really measure up to critical race theory, since said theory is about reflecting on history... that toddlers don't really have any of yet. If you wanna yell about anything, it'd be more behavioral conditioning, but that is what the public school system has always been about in the USA


----------



## notimp (Jul 23, 2021)

Unconventional response:

Baby also burp, be afraid of mommies new lover and cry in the dark.

There you have it! Its all a big conspiracy to make us grow up!

I give my baby only the good non Haspro stuff, like stone, and stick and Ken dolls. Then it never learns unnatural layer called "social behavior" using roleplay. Oh, and I put it in cave with wolf, to make baby strong.

Strong baby, strong baby finally you can be racist just like father...

Fully natural. Says here on label. (Also found studies, from people scaring children and filming it.)
--

Initial problem with this argument, there is a layer called "social behavior" that is learned. If you never learn it, chances are you dont integrate into society very well. Only a few things to learn there, like dont hurt or kill others, dont be rude in social settings, dont be racist, ...

But its natural! Sure. Sure. Its natural. You calm down, its all perfectly natural. Just like your fruitloops.

On the actual scientific argumentative level of 'is racism something you are born with' , ist it 'fear of the unknown' is it 'natural group bonding'? Ask a baby. Because the rest of society has left that playground and has agreed on "maybe if we dont single out people based on appearance (Or smell? Is it smell? What do your feelings tell you?) to be the outgroup, because maybe they grow up to be a valuable part of society, that can help us out in return? ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Jewish_Nobel_laureates )

On the other hand, we could single them out at birth, then put them in parts of town, where we might not want to live, or into camps like the US did as well after WW2 with jews, because it was seen as "humane" compared to what the Nazis did to them. For a while. Then life would be all better. We'd have a master race again, and a sub race - and everyone born white (I presume?) would at least have won one lottery from birth. And no one could take that away from them, because at least all white people would love them, because the bonding would finaly be recognized and... Or are we trying to build a super human race with all whites again? (While black people beat us in the olympic games at the time)... Just asking what the goal might be to all of this.

Some marketing excecutive marketing "diversity" to a mother buying toys? Or to brainwash children with the paint on their dolls? Depends on your point of view, doesnt it?


----------



## notimp (Jul 23, 2021)

And I'll make up one more story, on the fly. (Because I've seen this "they make everything diverse" argument in this context) Lets say you are comic artist. No one cares about you much, and you invent stories, based on the people around you and your friends. Say some people like those stories, you become famous. They sell well. Lets say movie studio options those stories, and does it just right, and they become a big success. Lets say they start to change a few things, because marketing says, hey we would get more viewers if the friend of the hero is black. Lets say movie studio says yes. Say maybe some people get creative lead, that also care about what message they are sending out to young people as well. Like "previously this was just a niche market", but if we are one of 20 movies young people will watch over their adolescence, what themes should we touch on. Probably also to make it easier for young people to get money from mom to see the movie. Lets say you are comic artist. Lets say you sign over creative controll. Lets say you want to open a new chapter in your life. Lets say you sell out fully.

Are you bad person because you did? Because of the fans you had a responsibility towards?

Answer is if artists decides to paint different picture tomorrow - reader, or buyer cant do anything about it. If you are small its called artistic freedom. Thats where good stories come from.. 

Reader or consumer has no "stake" in the relationship. Not really.  Some stories change, simply because they are seen as 'too edgy' when they become mainstream. Heck Turtles even became fluffy green action hero toys. Also in direct cooperation with a major toy company, btw. 

Children loved them. But they were still too edgy. So they became even more fluffy, and then mothers bought them for their kids.

(Taken from this documentary, btw:  (This is just the trailer.) )


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 24, 2021)

"Conscious kids" the Hasbro contractor who was making absurd claims about racist toddlers has released a statement claiming they were "edited out of context" along with the typical slander towards Project Veritas those on film saying what they think generally spew.

I am looking forward to their retraction and or dollar figure they have to payout for libel.


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 24, 2021)

There people here defeding the racism of CRT


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 24, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> There people here defeding the racism of CRT




Not yet, they are still in phase 1 denial that Hasbro wanted to integrate CRT in to their product messaging.

At least a bit more time to spend on slandering Project Veritas and engaging theories what Hasbro expressed on video tape must have been a deep fake.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 24, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Not yet, they are still in phase 1 denial that Hasbro wanted to integrate CRT in to their product messaging.
> 
> At least a bit more time to spend on slandering Project Veritas and engaging theories what Hasbro expressed on video tape must have been a deep fake.



I'll happily swallow that bait, though. CRT isn't a bad thing. Race has been a big factor in American history, so SURPRISE! It has long lasting effects on the present world that deserve a critical review so as to mend past mistakes and avoid new ones. Damn, saying it out loud, it does sound like the braying of a thousand StaliHitler hybrids in the 8th circle of hell! I need to rethink my life choices... 

Seriously though, this all came from Veritas, which again, is the laughing stock of the world at large and a disgrace to the country they work in. Even Fox has to limit the subject to one of their opinion spewers as opposed to their news segments because it is dubious at best and Veritas has burned them before.


----------

